# German Shepherd Puppy hurt back



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a 4 month old German Shepherd puupy who jumped our fence Sat night. Hes been down since. I took him to the vet 3 days in a row because he was lethargic and i was afraid he was getting dehydrated. That wasnt the case at all, he was lethargic because he was in so much pain in his back. So vet ruled out that it is a back injury. Hes on pain meds and strict bed rest. Has anyone else had this happen to their dog ? Vet also said that if hes not better by Friday that i should consult a specialist. Vet also said yesterday that it could take 6 weeks for him to heal. 
Hes dragging his back legs when he tries to walk. I need some advice !! I am a wreck and hate seeing him like this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did they take xrays!!!? If he's dragging his back legs I would demand xrays and take him to a specialist. Can he feel his back legs? If you poke his paws lightly with something, does he react?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

did the vet suggest anything? pinched nerve? bruised spine????

Lee


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd take the 'rest' part of this very seriously. It's crazy the things our pups will do unattended in the yard, I know if my pups are outside than so am I (otherwise they'd be off chasing the deer in among the road traffic).

If you don't see any improvement in the next few days, I'd be going back to the vet or to a specialist to have further tests done.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow. At 4mos. even. 
Specialist - ASAP - with nerve impairment which is what dragging their legs means. You can wind up with a dog paralyzed for life. 

Dodgerslist: canine back problem, disc disease, IVDD, ruptured, herniated or slipped disc meanwhile


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

please get xrays done and have your dog seen by a specialist! Dragging the hind legs like that is NOT a good sign in my book.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes they did xrays and blood work on him. I havent checked whether or not he can feel his legs or not. I do know that when he moves around in his cage to try to get comfy he whines. Or when i pick him up to take him to go outside to go potty. Only thing is right now isnt a good time to be having $3,000-$5,000 in vet bils.I cant afford that right this very second so may end up having to take out a loan..i dont know yet. But i wont let it go. He will be seen and get the care he needs.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

The Vet just said it was a back injury. There was some swelling on the xrays they took. The vet has him on 2 different narcotics and anti inflamitorys. They said if hes not better by Friday that i should consult a specialist. But the thing is the vet said that it could take 6 weeks to heal, but the other vet that called me yesterday to give me the results to the bloood work (which came back good) said that if hes not any better by friday to take him. I just feel so helpless for him. I wish i could just make him better and take away the pain.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

How terrible. I hope he improves and I would definitely be going to a specialist as other folks on the board here suggested.

I don't like to leave my dog outside unattended..ever. The craziest things can happen.

Please keep us updated on your pups progress.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

Stellas Mom- I never thought leaving him outside would be a problem, he is a dog. I put him outback through our sunroom and he jumped the fence(1st time ever)and the fences is 4.5 feet tall. My pup isnt that big, so i was shocked that he jumped it. If it were my children yes I would be outback with them, but hes a dog ! I will be seeing a specialist for him in the near future, it will just take some time for him to try to heal first on his own. The specialist is going to cost a TON of money..that most people dont have any any savings account. Thank you for your concern and I will keep updating...Hes actually worse today than he was yesterday. But like they say you get worse before you get better. Dogs are the same way.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Stella's Mom said:


> I don't like to leave my dog outside unattended..ever. The craziest things can happen.


Same here, they will never be outside without me, I am also extra watchful of the people walking in my alley especially since dog theft is on a big rise this year.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Ortho specialist and possibly a (very good) certified veterinary chiropractor.

Carecredit is an option for financing... they usually have a "zero interest" period.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> The specialist is going to cost a TON of money..that most people dont have any any savings account.


Kanesmommy, you are right vets cost money, sometimes lots of it. An option is Care Credit depending on the balance it may be interest free for a period of 6 or 12 months. When I found out about Care Credit having a vet option I jumped on it when Woof showed he loves to eat things he isn't supposed to.

With a back injury, that may be something to think about.

Rott-n-GSDs - posted mine then saw yours.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> Stellas Mom- I never thought leaving him outside would be a problem, he is a dog. I put him outback through our sunroom and he jumped the fence(1st time ever)and the fences is 4.5 feet tall. My pup isnt that big, so i was shocked that he jumped it. If it were my children yes I would be outback with them, but hes a dog ! I will be seeing a specialist for him in the near future, it will just take some time for him to try to heal first on his own. The specialist is going to cost a TON of money..that most people dont have any any savings account. Thank you for your concern and I will keep updating...Hes actually worse today than he was yesterday. But like they say you get worse before you get better. Dogs are the same way.


I didn't mean to make you feel bad, you already have enough on your plate and your intention was never to hurt your pup. I hope he is doing better.

I mainly don't leave my dog out because, I live on a lake, so the yard is not a place to have her unattended. We also are in frog season, so you have to be very careful about that with dogs. Plus we have lizards.
In the front of the house I would be worried about theft or something.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Same here, they will never be outside without me, I am also extra watchful of the people walking in my alley especially since dog theft is on a big rise this year.


I live in So Fla and there is always a crime element here. I would be so afraid of someone snatching her.

I have stopped taking my dog to the park, but while I was going, people's cars were always being broken into. Windows smashed. They started parking a police car there to act as a deterrent. T


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Look for a certified veterinary chiropractor in your area. It won't be too expensive and can make all of the difference in the world. 

An injury this severe really needs proper treatment ASAP or it can become chronic. It's especially important for a young puppy. 

Also, you can give Arnica (a homeopathic remedy) for the swelling. HAve you been using ice packs on the area?


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

I live in Ohio and so we dong have problems with frogs or lizzards lol..but yes from now on i will NEVER leave any of my dogs unattended. I have a Cocker Spaniel who is just a year old and a Chihuahua who is 5. I will for sure look into a chiropractor. 
I agree the sooner the better it is for him to be seen, that is why i took him after he started having trouble walking and then urinating all over himself and all over my house while he was walking, then he started dragging himself. 3 days in a row to the vet. Oh and by the way i took him to Banfield inside Petsmart and let me just say NEVER AGAIN, dont ever take your pets there. They are only in it for the money and done give a **** about your animal. So thats when i took him to the family vet


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

Another question..how do I post a picture of my Kane? Im new to this site and i took me about an hour to figure out how to even post a question on here lol.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> I live in Ohio and so we dong have problems with frogs or lizzards lol..but yes from now on i will NEVER leave any of my dogs unattended. I have a Cocker Spaniel who is just a year old and a Chihuahua who is 5. I will for sure look into a chiropractor.
> I agree the sooner the better it is for him to be seen, that is why i took him after he started having trouble walking and then urinating all over himself and all over my house while he was walking, then he started dragging himself. 3 days in a row to the vet. Oh and by the way i took him to Banfield inside Petsmart and let me just say NEVER AGAIN, dont ever take your pets there. They are only in it for the money and done give a **** about your animal. So thats when i took him to the family vet


So glad you are taking care of your little guy. Thanks for the heads up, but when it comes to a serious injury and health issues I would not consider going to Banfield either.

I prefer to use the family vet that we have been going to for years even though I am sure I am spending more money on vaccines, blood work etc.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> Another question..how do I post a picture of my Kane? Im new to this site and i took me about an hour to figure out how to even post a question on here lol.


Go to user cp and create an album. To use a pic as your avatar you need to keep the picture really small.

To just show a pic of him in the thread, do the album. After that click on the picture and copy the picture URL. When you click on the yellow box for pics you can paste the pic url in the box.

I think you can also directly paste it into the comment box too.l


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Better be careful about the "he's a dog" comments. A lot of people on this forum feel strongly that our dogs are our family. And as to something getting "worse before it is better", not a truism. I would take my vet's advise, that if he is not better by Fri., go to a specialist if you can. I have been guilty of the wait and see attitude and it has not always ended well. Good luck.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

You can search for a certified veterinary chiropractor here: Animal Chiropractic - Find an AVCA certified doctor to adjust your horse, dog, cat or exotic.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find a specialist. don't leave your dog in the yard
unattended. get a taller fence.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Another vote for a chiro as your next step. They will have a good sense of what is needed at this point, and in one appt may be able to make a significant difference, and will also have an idea of exactly what diagnostics should be done. 

Doctors, worldwide, certified in animal chiropractic by the American Veterinary Chiropractic Association


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oops, didn't see that the link was already posted!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

While I respect the votes for chiropractic, imo, and after years of back issues, I think you ought to find a vet to evaluate your dog for surgery.
loss of bowel or bladder, inability to move feet or legs and lack of pain response mean spinal trauma.
The longer this continues, the greater the chance he will not recover. Please seek a teaching hospital or get a consult for a veterinarian neurologist at once. This isn't something I'd wait on, personally. Did you look at dodgers list website?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> ...Hes actually worse today than he was yesterday. But like they say you get worse before you get better. Dogs are the same way.


No, no, no, no....worse here means worse - your dog is getting worse and needs care immediately. Whether it's acupuncture, chiro care, or a neurologist, this needs attention, and you should be on the phone asap, trying to get your dog seen before the weekend, or before the weekend is over. 

I'm guessing that the vet has him on prednisone, which will make him very thirsty and he will need to pee a lot. Understanding how the drugs are affecting him will be important to know so that you can give him the proper attention.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> find a specialist. don't leave your dog in the yard
> unattended. get a taller fence.


 
Hes a DOG not a CHILD, there has never been an issue with leaving a dog in the backyard. My fence is 4.5 tall, you tell me to get a bigger fence..Are you going to pay for this bigger fence for me? Im already having a hard enough time as it is with my dogs injury. Hes a part of my family so this is really hard on me. I dont need people telling me to get a taller fence and to not leave my dog in the yard alone.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> Hes a DOG not a CHILD, there has never been an issue with leaving a dog in the backyard. My fence is 4.5 tall, you tell me to get a bigger fence..Are you going to pay for this bigger fence for me? Im already having a hard enough time as it is with my dogs injury. Hes a part of my family so this is really hard on me. I dont need people telling me to get a taller fence and to not leave my dog in the yard alone.


How is he today? I have been so worried about him?

Are you picking him up to take him to the bathroom?
The poor puppy. I feel so bad for him, Is there hope for recovery with all the suggestions being put forth between chiro care, surgery, what not.

I would imagine this is going to cost a lot of money. Were you able to get credit from PetCare?


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

The Vet called me last night to check on Kane, i asked him about a chiropractor and he said no that can actually make him worse. He doesnt want to me seek a specialist just yet. He wants to see how he is doing this weekend. WE dont just have $4,000-$5,000 in our pockets right now for a specialist.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you do need to wait on the chiropractor since you don't know what exactly is wrong with his back. However, these chiropractor's are ALSO vets so I would doubt that they would do an adjustment if they felt it was something else. 

So, am I reading this correctly that there is an injury in his back that is inflamed and causing compression on his spine?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I would recommend the ortho consult first and foremost. The consult alone will NOT cost thousands of dollars... that's the surgery cost (if required). The visit will probably be under $500.00... definitely do-able if you can get financing through CareCredit!

If you absolutely cannot do an ortho consult, go to a certified chiropractor. A lot of vets are against chiropractic treatment but it works!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I do feel bad for your puppy and I hope he recovers 100%.

Since he has jumped your fence once, I am sure he will do it again. If you do not plan on staying outside with him while he is outside or if you do not plan on getting a taller fence then maybe it's best you rehome him.

When your puppy is inside the house you watch him, correct? He tries to chew on things he shouldn't, right? They need constant supervision.

I have a 4 month old GSD puppy and she is in to EVERYTHING, If I were to put her outside and not watch her she would eat the hose, eat my porch, she is so loving and trusting she would come to anyone that calls her over to them. There are too many sick people in this world, they steal, poison and harrass animals that are left outside unattended. 

Dog theft is up 32% this year, people are stealing full grown adult SchH dogs, it takes seconds to steal a puppy/dog. 

I also wanted to add that I do not have children, I dont like them, but my animals are my children, they mean everything to me, so no, they are not just a dog.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> The Vet called me last night to check on Kane, i asked him about a chiropractor and he said no that can actually make him worse. He doesnt want to me seek a specialist just yet. He wants to see how he is doing this weekend. WE dont just have $4,000-$5,000 in our pockets right now for a specialist.


That is a LOT of money. Check into Care Credit, again no interest on many of the plans, low monthly payments. The consult won't be that large of an amount and you would know what you are dealing with. While this appears to be more then a wait and see injury, it may not be.... and you would *know*. It will also give you a chance to talk with and explain your situation with the doctor and he may work with you on the cost (it does happen occasionally) or he may be able to point in the direction of groups that may be able to help with the cost.

I'm not about to beat you up about fences, pups outside etc., you've got a lot to deal with right now. This is an eye opener for adjustments that need to be thought about in the near future.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

StellasMom- Hes ok today, ive yet to take him outside as he has just been doing it in his cage when he moves (from the pain). I've done tons of laundry over the past few days. Have to change the towels and blackets a couple times a day. Im so saddened by this and now all these people on here making comments about how i shouldnt leave my dog alone, its just making me feel worse about it. I love my dog, like i love my children. I really hope that he heals on his own. Thank you for thinking about him.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I really am sorry for what you are going through; I certainly would not have anticipted such antics from such a young puppy but certainly for an adult you would need a 6 foot fence or a 5 foot with a hot wire on top. (electric) which may not be possible with kids or your neighborhood.

My own experience has been that the veterianary specialist is worth the money. I am convinced my daughter's chi would have died from a recent head injury had not the veterinary specialist taken care of her which did probably tag on 600-700 to the bill, but we have a healthy live dog and don't have to deal with debt and grief at the same time. 

And I gather it is true that sometimes nerve trauma just requires time and steroids and rest. Maybe you could get a clearer picture from your vet of what exactly is going on - pinched nerve, ruptured disk, and what he is thinking of the prognosis. I think the best thing you can do is pin him down to what, exactly, he thinks...worst case / best case.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I think you do need to wait on the chiropractor since you don't know what exactly is wrong with his back. However, these chiropractor's are ALSO vets so I would doubt that they would do an adjustment if they felt it was something else.
> 
> So, am I reading this correctly that there is an injury in his back that is inflamed and causing compression on his spine?


 
The vet said do not go to the Chiropractor, as it would cause him more injury. And yes this is a back injury that is inflamed possibly causing compression on the spine.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I just don't know how to sugar coat this. I just can't. Your pup is getting worse. He is in his crate messing on himself. He is in a great deal of pain. I can't understand why ANY vet would say just wait and see at this point. You have said he is getting worse. What are you waiting for? 

If you don't have the funds, you should be contacting rescues to see what other options you have. Save your pup's life for God's sake.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I do feel bad for your puppy and I hope he recovers 100%.
> 
> Since he has jumped your fence once, I am sure he will do it again. If you do not plan on staying outside with him while he is outside or if you do not plan on getting a taller fence then maybe it's best you rehome him.
> 
> ...


 

My Kane is also 4 months old and hes actually not like other "puppys". Hes not into everything and hasnt chewed anything except his toys and food. I agree with you on the sick people in this world, i live in a safe neighborhood with police officers right next door and 2 doors down theres a sherrif. Im not at all worried about my animals coming up missing. He was out there for 5 minutes, jumped the fence and came to the front door..im assuming he was done going potty. After this event there is no way i will leave him unattended again. But thats saying if he heals. He may or may not make it. The worse case vet says is putting him to sleep. I cant let that happen. 
As for you not having kids, ok....I have kids and i love my kids like i love my dog. So....
Thanks for the caring.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> I would recommend the ortho consult first and foremost. The consult alone will NOT cost thousands of dollars... that's the surgery cost (if required). The visit will probably be under $500.00... definitely do-able if you can get financing through CareCredit!
> 
> If you absolutely cannot do an ortho consult, go to a certified chiropractor. A lot of vets are against chiropractic treatment but it works!


I also think you need to have a consult with a specialist. This is compressing his spinal cord and is getting worse. This might be just as simple as a cortisone shot or it might be in need of surgery but you need to find out.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I just don't know how to sugar coat this. I just can't. Your pup is getting worse. He is in his crate messing on himself. He is in a great deal of pain. I can't understand why ANY vet would say just wait and see at this point. You have said he is getting worse. What are you waiting for?
> 
> If you don't have the funds, you should be contacting rescues to see what other options you have. Save your pup's life for God's sake.


Hes messing on himself because he is in pain. They have him on 2 different pains meds and an anti inflamitory. Hes not in a ton of pain until the meds start to wear off (just like humans) It also is a neurological thing and so the brain is saying to do differently. He cant stand to poop. When he does stand he urinates because it hurts. Ive never had pain problems but i have had a friend who has and he was in a ton of pain and on pain meds constantly and it took weeks for him to recover. Vet says its the same thing with a dog, you hurt your back it hurts to move and you feel as if you cant walk.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> My Kane is also 4 months old and hes actually not like other "puppys". Hes not into everything and hasnt chewed anything except his toys and food. I agree with you on the sick people in this world, i live in a safe neighborhood with police officers right next door and 2 doors down theres a sherrif. Im not at all worried about my animals coming up missing. He was out there for 5 minutes, jumped the fence and came to the front door..im assuming he was done going potty. After this event there is no way i will leave him unattended again. But thats saying if he heals. He may or may not make it. The worse case vet says is putting him to sleep. I cant let that happen.
> As for you not having kids, ok....I have kids and i love my kids like i love my dog. So....
> Thanks for the caring.


I hope you don't have to put him to sleep, but it does sound like he is hurt very badly. Hopefully it is a painful sprain and not a dislocated disc or something.

Back injuries are extremely painful and they are difficult to move with. 

My mom spent a week on the couch once not being able to walk or move. This happened just out of the blue. She was 40 something at the time and she healed. She did start yoga after that to help stretch.

Your pup is young, Let's all think positive and put good healing energy out there for him.

Do, please, before the weekend take him to a specialist if you can.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you giving him any supplements to help counteract the inflammation? fish oil, vit C, turmeric, bromelain, MSM?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Please, please, please understand this.

Your veterinarian is a "general" vet. This means he or she practices in ALL areas, and specializes in none. He knows a little about a lot. He's great for things like shots, wellness visits, simple injuries and illnesses, etc. For big injuries (and this is a BIG injury) you NEED to consult with someone that specializes in this type of injury.

You need to accept the fact that your vet can be WRONG. Doesn't make him a bad person, just makes him human.

I can tell you love your puppy and don't want to lose him. In that case, you need to do whatever it takes to get him in for a second opinion *before it's too late*. Your puppy is hurting, he is eliminating on himself and that is NOT okay. It is NOT normal, and something *needs* to be done. Beg/borrow the money somewhere... call around until you can find an ortho vet that will accept payments, but don't wait while your puppy suffers.

I know you are against chiropractic but it's better than doing nothing. We're not talking about "quack" chiros here... were talking about actual veterinarians. These people went to REGULAR vet school and then had additional training in chiropractic care: *the spine*, the body part your pup currently has injured. I saw a Mastiff with the exact injury you described. He couldn't walk.. he could only drag his rear legs. He was going to the bathroom on himself. He went to the chiro and she helped him when the regular vet couldn't.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Hes messing on himself because he is in pain.


No, because of disc impairment. I haven't read the update but that (above) is not true. A dog without nerve impairment will hold his bowels if it hurts. 
The spinal disc material is leaking out and the spine is compromised. That leads to pain but pain is a symptom _not the sole problem._
Get him to a neurologist vet or a teaching hospital.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

jocoyn said:


> And I gather it is true that sometimes nerve trauma just requires time and steroids and rest. Maybe you could get a clearer picture from your vet of what exactly is going on - pinched nerve, ruptured disk, and what he is thinking of the prognosis. I think the best thing you can do is pin him down to what, exactly, he thinks...worst case / best case.


I agree - "back injury" isn't very specific, and without knowing exactly what kind of injury he has there's no way to know what the best treatment plan is, or whether or not he's likely to recover or how long it might take. Please take him to a specialist and get an actual diagnosis.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

At the very LEAST...have the vet consult with a specialist on this! My vet is doing this for a KNEE!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> No, because of disc impairment. I haven't read the update but that (above) is not true. A dog without nerve impairment will hold his bowels if it hurts.
> The spinal disc material is leaking out and the spine is compromised. That leads to pain but pain is a symptom _not the sole problem._
> Get him to a neurologist vet or a teaching hospital.


Oh my. I sure hope it isn't that. He could end up with an infection too.

I hope this puppy can be healed.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> The vet said do not go to the Chiropractor, as it would cause him more injury. And yes this is a back injury that is inflamed possibly causing compression on the spine.


In general, general vets do not understand chiropractors and would make this recommendation.

As was said, a trained chiro is not going to do an adjustment on a dog when it's not appropriate - they are trained to determine these things.

Listen to Rott-n-GSDs.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Kanesmommy, if you post your general location, we can perhaps get some recommendations on a good/affordable specialist in your area... perhaps some might even consider making donations towards a consult fee by calling the vet office directly?


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

*******post removed*************


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

If someone can organize it you can count me in as well.


----------



## NewGSDpuppy (Jul 25, 2011)

just saw this post, rlly hope the best for him poor little guy mines about 5 months and if this happened I would be so sad. I feel really bad for the both of you and hope things get better


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Soliciting and raising funds are against board rules:


> Solicitation of donations of money for any reason is not permitted on this board unless special circumstances exist and it has been approved by the board Administration.


Posts to that effect may be edited or removed. 

Sorry, I know all of you have your hearts in the right place. This board is not the right place for this though.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Soliciting and raising funds are against board rules:
> 
> 
> Posts to that effect may be edited or removed.
> ...


Gosh, I'm sorry.  Need to read the rules more carefully!

Well, we still could try to recommend a good vet/specialist...


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Soliciting and raising funds are against board rules:
> 
> 
> Posts to that effect may be edited or removed.
> ...


Oh, ok. It makes sense, I just hope she is able to take care of that pup.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree, I wouldn't wait that week, I'd be having that puppy at a teaching hospital or specialist right now..waiting could make things worse, nerve damage can cause incontinence, what if he has a fractured spine or something? The pain will be severe, puppies can't talk, it sounds like he's in excruciating pain even with pain meds.

Do that puppy a favor, and get him to someone who can help him or end his suffering...

I know you care for this puppy, vets aren't always right. Specialists are just that, specialists in their field..


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Where is this puppy located...which state? Is there a rescue nearby who can assist?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Spinal Trauma in Dogs - Page 1


FAQ: emergency canine back problem


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wonder if the OP has left.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Back injuries are scary and sad - we have a Basset here that just experienced one and she was in a tremendous amount of pain but never dragged her toes or feet. 

That in and of itself (toe or foot dragging) indicates a very serious injury. 
Quite possibly their vet isn't sure what to do about it. Most still recommend prednisone for when the dog goes "down" and is dragging feet/legs, because it does help with inflammation. But it also causes massive amounts of water intake and peeing, and can be frustrating to deal with.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Wonder if the OP has left.


Not sure. I have a bad feeling that poor little guy will have to be put down.
Very sad, a happy active puppy, and bam he climbs over a fence and has serious serious injury.

She is probably under a lot of stress right now taking care of the dog and trying to figure out a way financially to get him treated.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Spinal Trauma in Dogs - Page 1
> 
> 
> FAQ: emergency canine back problem


That article you linked to really puts the seriousness of this injury into perspective.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I hope this pup has been taken to a vet and recovers, but ... Spinal cord injuries do not mean that you have to euthanise. In addition to my wonky shepherds I adopted a paralyzed Corgi and a paralyzed Lab. Both are VERY active and have a great quality of life


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Dragging the paws when walking is definitely nerve related. My girl used to drag a hind paw when she was misaligned - a trip to the chiro would fix it. 

There are things to try, and options. 

I hope that we get updated.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

I didnt leave the post. I have just been very busy this past weekend taking care of the dog. He hasnt gotten any better, I do not have the funds to take him to a specialist. I will call around to rescues and what not and see if someone can help with the cost of this. I live in Ohio, (dayton area). I do know that the specialist is in Cincinnati and thats where i will have to take him when i can get the money to do so. 
I hate that i cant afford to take him and get the proper care at this very moment. It just all happened at a VERY BAD TIME...even though it shouldnt of happened at all. I will start now and researching help with him. If anyone wants to leave a private message (NO BASHING), with helpful advice you can do so at [email protected].


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

My GSD was evaluated by a veterinary neurologist and the exam cost $120. If you had a better idea what it is and what tests are needed, you could gradually work towards a goal.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree, Rebel. Kanesmommy, at least _call_ and find out what your options are, don't just assume you can't afford it...maybe they have a payment plan, such as pay 1/2 and leave a check for up to 3 payments. That's what our vet does, anyway, perhaps yours would. 
At the very least, find a vet to treat the problem, and not just the symptoms.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree. I will call. I actually think that i will try and apply for the carecredit and see how much i can get on there. My husband keeps telling me that we cant afford it and most likely will have to put him to sleep. I cant fathom the thought of putting my puppy to sleep cause he cant walk. I tried setting up a pay pal account for facebook and see if someone could help me out with the vet bills, but i couldnt figure out how to do it. I know this sounds terrible but i also have thought about emptying out my kids piggy banks for my dog. I would ask them first before i did it, but they love that dog and i know that they would do it.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Even if he were to end up paralyzed, some dogs do beautifully with a cart. I saw one racing into the water and swimming after the ducks. It does not have to be the end of the world. Can your family help out? You can ask a local rescue to let you getvtreatment through their vet/ discount.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He should probably be on very strict bed rest.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

definately call around, if you can't find a specialist willing to work with you, if he's no better, take him back to your vet

He's got to be suffering and this is so not fair to him I know my vets, will at times, take in a dog like this, have the owner sign him over and do what they can to help him and then place him or one of the workers will take them..

Please do something for him so he doesn't suffer


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

He is on strict bedrest. Has been laying in his cage for the past week. Hes on pain meds so hes not suffering. Hes just uncomfortable. I wont sign him over tosomeone. Hes my dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well since he's YOUR dog, it's YOUR responsibility to get him the treatment he needs and really just from what you describe, he has GOT to be suffering, meds or not, he could have broken his back for gosh sakes and could just be slowly dying..

Why is it, that NO ONE thinks when they get a puppy that nothing MAJOR will ever happen to 'them'? and then when it does, they can't afford it.

I have had major things happen to my dogs, lack of money didn't stop me from doing whatever I had to do, to get that dog medical care. Luckily I have vets who allow me to make payments. 

Sorry to be harsh, but it just bothers me to hear he's gotten no better, he's laying there , and unless he told you he's not suffering, he's suffering..


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well since he's YOUR dog, it's YOUR responsibility to get him the treatment he needs and really just from what you describe, he has GOT to be suffering, meds or not, he could have broken his back for gosh sakes and could just be slowly dying..
> 
> Why is it, that NO ONE thinks when they get a puppy that nothing MAJOR will ever happen to 'them'? and then when it does, they can't afford it.
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree! This poor baby has been lying in a crate, unable to walk, eliminating all over himself, doped up on pain meds for a week and you still have NO IDEA what is wrong with him! 

You do realize that at this point, if he does have a spinal cord injury (which it sounds as if that is highly likely) that the damage is more than likely permanent at this point. Damange to the spinal cord has to have aggressive treatment within 24 hours of trama in order to restore function. 

You have got to do the *RIGHT* thing here and realize that if you don't have the money to, at the very *LEAST*, make an appointment with a specialist and have him checked out, then you *HAVE* to find a vet or rescue that is willing to take him and give him the proper medical attention he deserves or put him out of his misery.

Either way, you need to do something immediately and, pardon my frankness, stop acting helpless and act on this dog's behalf. Money or not, you have options. They may be hard to choose from, but this is not about you...it's about that puppy.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I have been reading this with alot of interest. I know money is tight with everyone these days, but to just let this puppy lay in a crate, on pain meds that are probably messing with his stomach and not being able to do anything but drag himself around in my opinion is abuse.
YOU are responsible for this puppy. It doesn't sound like a week is going to make a difference in your finances, so you need to do something now. Instead of saying you are going to "call around" get on the phone and get busy. 
Laying in a cage, unable to move around, to not poop and pee on himself is going to start affecting his body, inside and out.
DO SOMETHING, don't wait, don't put it off.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

PLEASE...there are ALWAYS options. At 5 months, my vet diagnosed my pup with severe HD. At 6 months, his hips were so bad that he dislodged a hip bone, and was in a great amount of pain. The visit to an orthopedic vet, xrays, and meds was about $165. But I was able to find out what EXACTLY was wrong with my pup and what our options were for surgery. With the diagnosis, I was able to call a specialist and other clinics to get a quote for the prodedure he needed. It truly was not as bad as I was originally thinking. I put some on my Care Credit, paid some up front, and my vet let me make payments on the balance. I paid the balance in 3 installments. I have 4 children, but my dogs are also like my kids, and I could not just sit there and watch him in pain and HOPE he got better. If you simply cannot come up with the money to at least get him seen and diagnosed, please give him up to a rescue or someone that can help him. If you really love him, please do not let him suffer to the point of no return, and then say, there's nothing we can do but put him to sleep. If you love him, give him a chance at life, even if it's not with you...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What's saddest is that a rescue *might* be willing to take him and work with him. Spinal damage is not the end of the world, and needn't end the dog's life - but because of your selfishness ("I won't sign him over - he's my dog") the poor puppy hasn't even seen a decent vet, and as others said, at this point the damage is likely permanent. 

Why did you come on this forum to ask, if you didn't want to hear the advice given you?

Do you realize that I actually own 3 dogs with permanent spinal damage, and two more flirting with it, and I do know about which I speak? You seem to be blowing everyone off here. 
This is my Dachshund, Tristan, who came to us paralyzed. Had the same symptoms you've described that your dog has - incontinence (which is what your dog *does* have), dragging back legs, etc. 









This is how I know your dog needs treatment, not just a vet to sit there and go "rest him". 

I know how it feels to not have money to get to the vet, but this is where the rubber meets the road - sell something on Craiglist. Bring something back to the store you've just purchased, if you can. Cancel the cable or satellite. ETC. And then call the vet. Make it work.
You owe it to your dog to do so.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

Im done posting on here...Im tired of hearing everyones negativity. So i will not be updating anymore. I will do what i have to do with my dog. I will take him to be seen by the specialist. Thanks for the ones who were positive, to the ones who are negative well you probably miserable in your own lifes that you have to make others feel like ****.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think anyone here was trying to be negative towards you. You laid out the current condition and situation with pup and people were trying to stress to you how important it is that get help yesterday or 3 days ago. This is a forum filled with dog lovers, so you can't think comments like, "it's just a dog", "he's not in pain" (even though he can't walk), and "I'm not signing him over-it's my dog" is not going to evoke some strong feelings from people when they read about his condition. Sorry if what you wanted to hear was, "Feed him some grass and give it a few weeks. He'll be fine." I truly hope you are able to give him the care he needs and that he will be okay...


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Poor puppy. 
He is in pain, he can't move his hindquarters and you have been given advice to get him to a specialist or give him up so SOMEONE will do something NOW, not next week.
Yet, now you are mad. What did you expect us to say?


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Shame on you for being so selfish that you would turn this around to be about yourself and how YOU are somehow hurt...

This is about YOUR dog and we are insisting that you get help, the proper help, so that this experience can, indeed, turn out to be POSITIVE. We are worried that what you are doing will lead to a NEGATIVE outcome.

I hope this little guys finds a way out of his misery, swiftly, or finds someone that will give him the care he needs...

It makes me sad.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> Im done posting on here...Im tired of hearing everyones negativity


Negativity!? What do you mean?
You were given good advice...over and over, yet you chose not to listen.
How is that negative? If anything, you have been the negative one by saying "I can't..." "I won't..." "he isn't..." "The vet isn't..."
Everyone else is concerned about _your dog!_


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm glad you will be taking him to a specialist and I REALLY hope he will overcome this.

As for harshness, negativity, you asked for advice, we gave it, sorry you didn't like it, but for most of us here, it's all about the dog, people here are passionate about their dogs, and will do just about anything to keep them from suffering.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> I agree. I will call. I actually think that i will try and apply for the carecredit and see how much i can get on there. My husband keeps telling me that we cant afford it and most likely will have to put him to sleep. I cant fathom the thought of putting my puppy to sleep cause he cant walk. I tried setting up a pay pal account for facebook and see if someone could help me out with the vet bills, but i couldnt figure out how to do it. I know this sounds terrible but i also have thought about emptying out my kids piggy banks for my dog. I would ask them first before i did it, but they love that dog and i know that they would do it.


What is the fb account?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Facebook...which seems odd. 
All one has to do is link the pay pal to their email address and then post their email address.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and one should be warned,,if anyone makes a donation to help with a situation like this, you ask the person for the name and phone number of their VET, you call the vet to confirm the dog is being treated *and donate ONLY money to be used towards the treatment of said dog TO THE VET"S OFFICE..DO NOT send MONEY to anyone you DON"T KNOW.*.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Amen to that...for all we know, there is no dog! I mean there probably is but there's scams out there like you can't even imagine...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My dogs are outside alone right now. They've been out there for about an hour. It's unrealistic to expect people to be outside with their dogs every time their dogs are outside.
It is best not to leave a young pup out alone but I for one didn't know that the first time I had a pup.

I am encouraged that the OP is going to take the dog to be seen by a specialist, I am heartened that she cares deeply for her pup. I wish her and Kane the best.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

She has taken the dog to a specialist and she should be back on the forum hopefully today to update everyone. She will also put out facebook updates.

I was able to contact her by the email address she put in her post and by private message.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Amen to that...for all we know, there is no dog! I mean there probably is but there's scams out there like you can't even imagine...


There is a dog. She sent me photos from the vets office. His expression is spunky before the injury and photos of spine xray and him in the crate with her daughter. I don't know how to read an xray, but the specialist told her some upsetting news yesterday concerning the dogs spine. It is not broken, but she needs to update everyone on what the specialist and her vet have said.

She is not trying to scam anyone. It is legit and the only info she gave to me is her vet's office.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> and one should be warned,,if anyone makes a donation to help with a situation like this, you ask the person for the name and phone number of their VET, you call the vet to confirm the dog is being treated and donate ONLY money to be used towards the treatment of said dog TO THE VET"S OFFICE..DO NOT send MONEY to anyone you DON"T KNOW..


Yes, she gave me the vets number.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Hopefully it is something that can improve, poor baby!
The truth is that any dog can have an accidental injury, even with the owner present and supervising.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> Hopefully it is something that can improve, poor baby!
> The truth is that any dog can have an accidental injury, even with the owner present and supervising.



From what she told me the specialist said there was a tumor but her regular vet said that it may be an infection (hopefully). She is understandably very distraught that her puppy may have to be put to sleep.

She is hoping it is an infection. She sent me an xray but I don't know how to read it and I feel it is out of bounds for me to post it.

She did list her private email address if you link back in the post.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope she will update. 

It seems very strange that there would be a tumor or infection that would only show up after he jumped a fence? 

I hope she gets a second opinion on the x-ray and I hope the pup can be treated for whatever it is.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

BowWowMeow said:


> It seems very strange that there would be a tumor or infection that would only show up after he jumped a fence?


Not necessarily - could be that it was there before and the jolting motion just moved whatever-it-is so that it is now pressing on the spinal cord where before it was not.

Oddly enough, we discovered my mother had a grapefruit-sized neurofibroma growing in her chest cavity in a similar way - a jolt moved it so it pressed on a nerve bundle. The excruciating pain was the first hint that anything was wrong. BTW, it was removed and she's fine


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I did not put the warning up about donating specifically about Kanesmommy, I put it up there for anyone who considers donating to help someone out..I was not implying kanesmommy was a "crook" or misrepresenting what was going on with her dog.

It was a warning for anyone to just check things out..before they leap and send someone money.

I'm very ver sorry to hear about the puppy I hope something can be done. thank you stella for keeping us updated


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Asolutely heartbreaking 



**
In terms of fundraising on the forum, there are board rules, regardless who is involved. Best for this to be done via pm so that posts don't have to removed by the Mods.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

I am a real person, not a crook. I know that there are people out there that are out to get peoples money at any chance that they can get, but i can promise you that i am not one of those people at all. Im a loving mother to 3 awesome children,have a wonderful supportive husband. 
I was so upset the other day hearing the negative comments and so thats why i said that i wasnt going to post anymore. Im here to tell all of you that have been worried sick about Kane that i took him to the specialist in Cincinnati Ohio (1 hour 20 min away from my home) and they did an xray and saw that what was in the 1st xray that was taken at our family vet was worse this time around. The orthopedic surgeon says that what was seen on the 1st xray is now growing and what looks like to him is that its eating away at the bone.
This was the worst news i have gotten in a long time. I love this dog and literally cried for 9 hours straight yesterday. I woke up this morning with my eyes almost swollen shut because i cried for so long.
The hardest part for me yesterday was telling my 10 year old daughter, 6 year old son and 3 year old son that their puppy has cancer and we will have to put him to sleep. My daughter sat with Kane for 2 hours talking to him and crying until it was time for her to go to bed.
This is a real deal, my dog may die because of an accident from jumping over the fence. 
So the tumor is growing pretty rapidly and is eating away his bone. We could do surgery to remove it and do a biopsy to make sure that it is a tumor but he told me that were looking at about (5-7 K)  
I dont have that kind of money, at all. 
Another thing is that he also said that there could be some sort of infection so i called him back today and told him that i want to try a course of antibiotics. Im trying everything possible to keep my puppy alive. So im waiting on that call (prob tomorrow) to tell me that the antibiotics are in. 
So for now he laying quietly in his crate in my bedroom. 
I was able to give him a bath tonight and wash all over the urine and feces off of him from the past week. It was def a chore. After the bath i layed him down and blow dryed him and just sat in the bathroom floor with him for about an hour talking to him and petting him. I wish dogs could talk because he probably would tell me thank you for taking such good care of him. 
Well so this is my update for the day..
Like i said I am a real person, with real feelings and i love my dog like i love my kids.
I dont know if i mentioned this or not when i first posted but i had only had this puppy for 1 week before all this **** hit the fan. 1 week !!! My friend Katie had rescued him from getting hit by a car at about 8-9 weeks old and had had him since, on Oct 8, 2011 she invited my husband and i and our 3 kids over for a bonfire/cookout at her farm..well we went there and finally got to meet "biscut" Now named Kane (more manly, my husband couldnt have a boy dog named biscut LOL) so i named him Kane  well we fell in love with this baby and took him home that night. I was the happiest mommy in the world, it was like bringing home a baby from the hospital after you have them. Thats how happy i was...
And i went from so happy to so devistated. 
I have a facebook (Amber Brown Humerick) but it is private because i dont want everyone in the world to see pictures of my kids and what not, so if you want to you can send me a message on facebook or my [email protected].

Thank you for all of your well wishes for Kane and I. I really do appreciate the dedication that you all have to making sure that dogs are properly taken care of. 
I will try to keep this updated.
If someone could tell me how to post pictures on here i can post pics of Kane.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Kanesmommy Iam so sorry about your babyKane. I hope and pray the antibiotics will help and will be the answer.I understand how things can go when you unexpectedly bring a dog to your home, Looking back at my two there were so many things i didnot know or expect. You took a dog who needed a home and gave a loving one. the vet bills you describe can often be so high that there is no way to continue tx. Ihope w/ all my heart your lil guy gets a miracle.This is a horrible situation that you and your family are in w/ no easy answers. So I close w/ a prayer to St Francis for your boy Kane.
Maggi


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you Kanes Mommy for updating us all.
I will be calling your vet tomorrow again to do my part.

I pray this is an infection and not some aggressive form of cancer, because we will all know what that means.

Having seen the pics myself, I know you and your family love Kane very much. Hopefully everyone can see what is happening here and get behind you and that beautiful impish dog.

I do so much love his expressions.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I did not put the warning up about donating specifically about Kanesmommy, I put it up there for anyone who considers donating to help someone out..I was not implying kanesmommy was a "crook" or misrepresenting what was going on with her dog.
> 
> It was a warning for anyone to just check things out..before they leap and send someone money.
> 
> I'm very ver sorry to hear about the puppy I hope something can be done. thank you stella for keeping us updated


Absolutely, because at the end of the day we all want the same thing. The health and well being of our dog and human community.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry about your puppy. I hope it is an infection, but this is not from him jumping over the fence, so you should not beat yourself up over it. 
Can you post the x-rays? Some people here have experience with x-rays. You can photograph them with your cell phone.
He is just so young ( too young) for cancer. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## KanesDad (Oct 14, 2011)

Its the fourth vertebrae from the right. It is the dark colored part.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I can't offer any advice but I was there with a very sick dog many years ago with two small kids and facing hard decisions. The sting of those days has never left. As it was I had to let the dog go as the straws we were grabbing at were way out of our price range and were just that .. not a known fix (as it coiuld be with bad hips or elbows)..but it was one of the hardest decisions I had to make...even driving 3 hours to a university vet school. 

I guess I am saying I do understand and believe you will make the right decisions whatever they are because it sounds like you really care for the puppy.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I can see it, thanks for posting. This does not look good.
The vertebrae was probably brittle or damaged and the extra load from the jump did it.
This is nobody's fault. I have also heard of fungal disease affecting the spine.
Keeping fingers crossed for the antibiotics.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

RebelGSD said:


> ..... I have also heard of fungal disease affecting the spine.


GSDs are particularly suspectible to fungal infections. If it's not known what the infection is, it's wise to add an antifungal to the antibiotics. 

"german shepherd" spine aspergillus - Google Search


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Looking through this thread again, I wonder if this isn't in part the result of being hit by a car? (Kane's Mom mentions that their friend rescued him after he was hit) - and perhaps aggravated/stimulated by the jump? 
At this stage it doesn't much matter how it happend - what worries us all is that he is hurt. I'm hoping that he beats the odds and gets to live many more years with this family.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well...if you need a cart I can recommend a great one (the one I posted a few pages back). Very reasonable, too!

Also you've got to keep the puppy very clean. In the few days before we had to put our last GSD to sleep he was incontinent and got a rash in just a couple days. 
Get pee pads which are absorbent. Try to find dog diapers in his size. It's imperative to keep the stomach and perianal area clean. Get baby wipes, and use those for between washings. 
From the looks of that spine, he'll be incontinent, and you need to also express his bladder. Did they show you how to do that?

Also, a bright spot...even though our Tristan came to us paralyzed, he walks now, it's called "spinal walking" and he gets around fine with no cart. He's smaller though...and doesn't have a great sense of balance, but he walks. Did you get on dodgerslist?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This could be a crushed vertebrae after the car accident.
What did the vet say about the pain?
If he is not in pain but paralyzed, a cart would be a solution.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about everything going on with your pup. I can only imagine how heartbreaking it must be. I'm sending good thoughts your way, and wishing the best for your pup and his very loving family.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Usually the 1st sign of a back injury (unstable or disintegrating disc) is pain, which comes from muscle spams. For anyone with a bad back and having experienced muscle spasms in their back, you know how this feels.
The best combo we've found is no steroids (unless spinal cord compromise as indicated by the toe-ing under/leg dragging, loss of bowel movement), crate rest for 6-8 weeks and a combo of *methocarbamol* and *neurontin/gabapentin.*
Gabapentin is used frequently in nerve pain and even headaches but works marvelous for nerve pain. 
One of our Dachshunds went "down" last spring and this combo pulled her out of it within days. She was in severe pain and could barely walk. But tramadol was not touching the pain. 
We liked the above combo, and I'd suggest it to anyone with a dog having back issues like this.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

The fourth vertebra has a broken tip on it , and the fifth one is jammed against the fourth. If you look at the spacing between the fourth, fifth and even the sixth one, they are not even at all, which in itself is a problem, not counting the mess of the fourth one. The fourth and fifth are crammed together and could be causing some of the paralysis on the spinal cord. 
This looks like something that might have happened before you got him, and possibly jumping the fence made it worse, or might have caused a issue that was "cooking" slowly to show up so quickly.
Is he still on steriods? I would suspect that those would help with the swelling and inflamation. What happens when you pinch his rear pads? Does he react? Pull his feet away? Just curious if he has any feeling at all in his lower legs?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry and I will be keeping Kane in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks for the update, poor puppy I am so very sorry you are all going thru this and I hope the antibiotics will work. I too am wondering if it isn't something that could have resulted from being hit by a car and the jump really set it into motion

I never meant to imply you were a crook, it was a warning in general not directed to you specifically..


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

No no no guys he wasnt hit by a car...My friend rescued him from ALMOST being hit by a car. When i went to her house that night for her bonfire, our puppy was the most active happy thing ive ever seen. Loved people and was at our feet. He wasnt hit by a car. He jumped over our fence after i put him out to potty and 3 or so days later is when he started dragging his legs. 
This is with the whole maybe there is an infection, the vet took blood work and everything came back fine...i dont know if blood work would show infection in the spine or not, especially since its not in the blood. I dont know...I really dont. I pray to god its just an infection. But honestly im really starting to think it is a tumor like the specialist said. But i will give the antibiotics a try and see if he starts showing signs of improvment. 
As for his back legs...he has no feeling what so ever in his LEFT LEG, after giving him a bath yesterday i was blow drying him and brushing and petting him and i noticed when i was petting his legs he wasnt really flinching or anything so i picked his LEFT LEG up and pinched..no pulling away so i pinched harder and harder..and NOTHING! So im assuming since on the XRAY that was taken the other day at the specialist on the left side of the vertebre is where its being eaten away that is why he has paralisis in his left leg..now the right one i sqeezed and he kinda pulled it and looked at me like woman why are squeezing my feet LOL....


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

Also i just got off of the phone with the vets office and his meds are. The woman that answers the phone said that she has gotten calls from people wanting to donate to Kane, well she said that she doesnt have a way to take donations over the phone from other states so she told me to go and set up a fund for Kane at a bank. I bank through PNC BANK and so i called the bank and they told me to come in and they can set it up in my name (since hes a dog and cant sing paperwork) but have his name on it also. I plan to do that later today so for those generous kind hearted people that are wanting to donate to help with his care i will let you know when that is set up. I also will give the phone number to the bank so you can speak with someone about it if your weary about it.. But like i said in my other posts, im a real person with real feelings and im not a crook. I just dont really have the means to pay the HUGE bills that have been so sudden. I wasnt expecting anything like this to happen ever to this poor baby. I want to thank you all for being there for me. I dont know anyone you but if i could reach through this computer and give you a hug to thank you all for all the support you have given me i would. So here are ***HUGS**** through the computer instead !!!!


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

KanesDad said:


> Its the fourth vertebrae from the right. It is the dark colored part.


Thank you honey for posting this picture..I had no idea that you made an account. I love you !


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> Also i just got off of the phone with the vets office and his meds are. The woman that answers the phone said that she has gotten calls from people wanting to donate to Kane, well she said that she doesnt have a way to take donations over the phone from other states so she told me to go and set up a fund for Kane at a bank. I bank through PNC BANK and so i called the bank and they told me to come in and they can set it up in my name (since hes a dog and cant sing paperwork) but have his name on it also. I plan to do that later today so for those generous kind hearted people that are wanting to donate to help with his care i will let you know when that is set up. I also will give the phone number to the bank so you can speak with someone about it if your weary about it.. But like i said in my other posts, im a real person with real feelings and im not a crook. I just dont really have the means to pay the HUGE bills that have been so sudden. I wasnt expecting anything like this to happen ever to this poor baby. I want to thank you all for being there for me. I dont know anyone you but if i could reach through this computer and give you a hug to thank you all for all the support you have given me i would. So here are ***HUGS**** through the computer instead !!!!



Ok that is great, keep us posted either here or on facebook. I will friend you now. I was just getting ready to call your vets office, but I just saw this.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> Also i just got off of the phone with the vets office and his meds are. The woman that answers the phone said that she has gotten calls from people wanting to donate to Kane, well she said that she doesnt have a way to take donations over the phone from other states so she told me to go and set up a fund for Kane at a bank. I bank through PNC BANK and so i called the bank and they told me to come in and they can set it up in my name (since hes a dog and cant sing paperwork) but have his name on it also. I plan to do that later today so for those generous kind hearted people that are wanting to donate to help with his care i will let you know when that is set up. I also will give the phone number to the bank so you can speak with someone about it if your weary about it.. But like i said in my other posts, im a real person with real feelings and im not a crook. I just dont really have the means to pay the HUGE bills that have been so sudden. I wasnt expecting anything like this to happen ever to this poor baby. I want to thank you all for being there for me. I dont know anyone you but if i could reach through this computer and give you a hug to thank you all for all the support you have given me i would. So here are ***HUGS**** through the computer instead !!!!


Your puppy really does have a great expression on his face, I hope you find a way to post his pic. He seems to have a wonderful personality.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Unfortunately no deep pain response means the damage may be permanent. You'll need to begin physical therapy with him so his muscles don't atrophy. 
I sent a friend request on facebook so we could keep in touch that way. I'll give you some ideas for PT.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

*************** no solicitation allowed on board*********************


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Kanesmommy: you may want to contact Janice at Rocky Ridge Refuge. A few years back, she took in a dog that was completely unable to move... she rehabbed him and now he's doing GREAT. Here's her website: Rocky Ridge Refuge


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

Im ok with him having permanet damage, there are things to help him get around. I just dont want him to be permanently gone from my life. But if there is permanent damage and then he continues to poop and pee on self thats not a way of life. It will be way to hard for me to continue to clean up poop and pee daily. So i guess we will see


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is Tristan's story. We're getting another back-injured Dachshund on Saturday. 

When he arrived - The Long and Short of it All: A Dachshund Dog News Magazine: Those Special Dachshunds: Meet Tristan!

When he started walking again - 
The Long and Short of it All: A Dachshund Dog News Magazine: Dachshunds Who Inspire You: Tristan


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How is the baby doing today?


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I friended you also... I'd like to keep up on whats going on with him. I plan on donating when I can - hubby just had surgery so money is kind of tight.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Hey I live near you - kinda. Which specialist in Cincinnati are you taking him to and who is your regular vet? I know a few of them in the Dayton area since I worked at one clinic in Beavercreek and used to work for the Humane Society. 

Are they thinking they can remove the tumor then at this time and he might regain some use? 

There is a really good rescue in Xenia called 4Paws that might take him if you need to place him - well if he won't regain use of his bodily functions. Years ago they placed a very sweet Bulldog who had spina bifida and was incontinent. 4Paws does rescue and they train assistance dogs - great organization. So keep that in the back of your mind just in case.

Would love to see pictures of your sweetie - can you post some on this board? Maybe you can create a Facebook account just for him?


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

spiritsmom said:


> Hey I live near you - kinda. Which specialist in Cincinnati are you taking him to and who is your regular vet? I know a few of them in the Dayton area since I worked at one clinic in Beavercreek and used to work for the Humane Society.
> 
> Are they thinking they can remove the tumor then at this time and he might regain some use?
> 
> ...


She has a bunch of pics of him on fb. Here is the link. She put some more up on Saturday and she put him on the grass to get him some fresh air with the kids and a blanket. You can see that he looks paralyzed from the mid point down.

Amber Brown Humerick | Facebook


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Kanesmommy? I was just wondering how Kane was doing. I sure hope he's improving.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I hope she's able to do PT with him. His legs are already showing atrophy.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

So sorry i havent posted on here in a few days. Ive been pretty busy with Kane and my kids. Kane is showing signs of improvement to me anyways. He doesnt seem to be in pain while moving around and has actually tried playing with my kids. Yes his legs have begun to atrophy. I dont know what to do with him to help his leg muscles ?? Any suggestions????? He still has NO mobility of his hind legs, but he doesnt seem to have a problem anymore with dragging himself. I have noticed that he is losing weight. Hes looking a bit bony to me. He eats a lot 3 times or more a day so he doesnt lose weight. But im thinking sinces hes just laying around and not able to do much that his muscles are just going away. I have been able to take him out of the cage and sit with him in the grass and pet and rub his belly ( he loves that  )
and he tries playing with the kids ...So if anyone has suggestions on what i can do with him so he can regain his muscles please let me know ASAP !!!


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

If he is not really using his back legs, you can try some massage/physical therapy to just get those muscles moving. Here is an example (in a much smaller dog, but it demonstrates what you can do). I'm not sure what the vets have said? But I guess ask your vet to make sure this is ok.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

One suggestion. You can get one of those trays with coasters (like the ones used to move large flower pots around). He could have his rear in it and paddle around with the front legs. He could get around in this way until you get him a cart.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, do the stretching exercises. I just moved Tristan's legs, extended them, be gentle and go slow as you get some motion into them. Once you get them extended, move them back and forth, get motion into the knee joint as well. Extend his legs then move them back into position like he'd be doing if he was walking or running. 

I also massaged his feet with "paw butter", a type of lotion for their paw pads. 

BTW, if you're going to get a cart, the best prices we found (and quality) are from a place in Oregon (searching for the site).
http://www.wheelchairsfordogs.com/ Here it is!

Also you could try this - Walkin Wheels Drag Bag
I'm sure you could find something around the house to use, like a gunny sack or plastic style grain sack.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look on craigslist for dog wheel chairs also. I've seen them on there before.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I just found this thread. I am so very sorry to hear about your pup. I truly hope that he improves and is able to live a long and happy life. It is obvious that you love him very, very much and he is a lucky boy to have found you.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Look on craigslist for dog wheel chairs also. I've seen them on there before.


Usually they are for smaller breeds such as Dachshunds. Don't buy a cart until you've measured what you need to, when you order from Dewey's, you are given specific directions on measuring your dog, so that the cart will fit the dog correctly. If it's not a good fit it can harm more than help. 

I'd get that drag bag for around the house, we don't have a large place and Tristan likes to lie on the couch, so getting him in and out of the cart was a hassle. 
If you're out and about though, they are excellent to have


----------



## Byron (Nov 12, 2011)

Hmm physical therapy is a very good option is this scenario it will really help the dog but its a bit lengthy treatment which can be 2 to 3 months long....


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That is really odd that your vet can't take a CC payment over the phone towards a bill? What would being out of state have to do with it? A CC payment is a CC payment, irrelevant of the state it comes from.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

We have done numerous CC phone call payments when we have been out of state with an injury or my daughters horse was injured.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I've assisted with vet bills before (from a message board) and made a cc payment over the phone. As long as the card is valid, you have an expiration date and the name/number on the back, it ought to work.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I used my Care Credit Card for someone here in town. The vet clinic would absolutely not do it unless I came in and showed my picture ID - they were about 25 miles away, so I really didn't want to make the drive.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh. Mine is a VISA. I only make payments with a VISA.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

So very happy for you


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It depends on the office. some vet offices refuse to take cards over the phone. Others require a picture id faxed in. Others again just take the numbers over the phone.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I thought perhaps some didn't take care credit but did take better-known cards.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Some just don't want to bother to take donations over a phone - it is an effort. And they will find an excuse why they won't do it.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Why is it an effort? What difference would it make to the office who is paying the bill, as long as it's being paid?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah really...all they do is take down the number, as long as you've got the exp. date and (sometimes) the code on the back. 
I've actually paid my own bills (for the rescue) like that a number of times when a foster home was picking up a dog from the vet, and it's simple, takes 2 minutes, max. 
How odd that some would think it was a hassle.
On the times I've donated over the phone, too, to someone else, the office sent me out a receipt, even.


----------



## fg2chase (Nov 6, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Wow. At 4mos. even.
> Specialist - ASAP - with nerve impairment which is what dragging their legs means. You can wind up with a dog paralyzed for life.
> 
> Dodgerslist: canine back problem, disc disease, IVDD, ruptured, herniated or slipped disc meanwhile


If my dogs ended up paraylzed I would put them down.. that isn't much of a life.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If the dog has a good quality of life (and they can), there is no reason to say they shouldn't live.
People become para and even quadriplegics, too, and are also able to maintain a good quality of life.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

different people have differing views on what is a good quality of life. and on human -vs- animal. this is a very individual and personal decision and should always be made by and left up to the person/guardian, and their opinion/decision should always be respected.

how's kane doing?


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry i havent updated lately. Been busy. Over Thanksgiving weekend Kane has improved. He is now lifting his back end up on his own and starting to wag his tail. This is the first since before the accident. He now bunny hops with his legs and runs with the kids in the backyard. I was outback with him last night (in the pouring rain) and i was throwing his chew toy and he ran and got it and brought it back. We probably did that 20 times. I have been doing PT with his legs. Not as much as i should but the reason is he keeps biting me when i do it. I dont think that he likes his legs being pulled on and moved around in circles. He came really close to biting my face last night (11-28-11) while i was trying to move his legs around. Thats the first time i had to yell at him and tell him NO BITING ! Anyways so hes still resting in his crate most of the day. Which i believe is helping his recovery. What my husband and I are worried about is his lack of being able to hold his bowels and bladder still. Im not sure if its because hes partially paralyzed or its cause he is so used to just dragging himself and pooping and doesnt remember how to just go to the grass. 
Im really thinking about looking into foster care that can work with him with the PT until he is better. With 3 kids its just a little difficult to do the things that need to be done right now. Im in the Dayton Ohio area if any of you know anyone who does foster care w/ PT. Let me know. You can email me at [email protected]. I havent got on here lately and prob wont be on again for a while. So if you have any suggestions please email me at the email adress above ^ .


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

With paralyzed dogs, yes, you'll be seeing lack of bowel and bladder control, just like in many paralyzed humans, depending on the extent of the injury and where it's located.
I hope you are expressing his bladder. He will get a UTI if not.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Does anyone else think it's odd she stayed here long enough to get sympathy and donations, yet leaves when she just needs advice??


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Maybe she's busy with the 3 kids and the dog? Not all people get on the computer all the time...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She provided her email address. What more does she need to do? I think your comment is more than out of line.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Maybe...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I do know of an excellent PT here in CT that also will take in the dog for PT, it isn't free tho, but she is amazing at what she does and has accomplished with many dogs (one was a PWD who fell off a 50ft drop in England, he's all better now

If you want the info PM me I'd be glad to pass it on.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

msvette2u said:


> Does anyone else think it's odd she stayed here long enough to get sympathy and donations, yet leaves when she just needs advice??


It sounds like her plate is more than full. I think that comment is uncalled for.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Does anyone else think it's odd she stayed here long enough to get sympathy and donations, yet leaves when she just needs advice??



Having had 3 young kids and a husband that was seriously injured in an automobile accident and was immobilized for months I can understand where she is coming from.

The pup is probably better off somewhere that he can get the PT he needs.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The wedding photos look great and he was dancing with her 10 days ago. 
Either way, yes I agree her plate is full.
It just strikes me as odd the dog still has not gotten anything real substantial in the way of a diagnosis or vet care...3 kids or not. When asked about it on her FB page, she doesn't ever say anything but gives other updates. :thinking:

I was rude, I will admit. I tend to say things...then think later about how it might have been best to leave it alone.

But I think this person owes it to people she was taking money from while planning a huge wedding (that I'm sure they footed the bills for, since they were already married) to update them and to take the dog back for a follow up visit at the vet. 
Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

MSVETTE2U- Before you start running off the mouth you really need to know what the **** you are talking about. My wedding and my business has nothing to do with you nor my dog. 
Married already or not it doesnt matter, and just for your information my parents paid for my wedding, not that its any of your **** business. 
I didnt ask for anyones symphathy or money. There were a couple gererous ladys on here (michelle being one of them) that offered to donate to help with the expenses that came on so quickly after having our puppy a week. I havent updated lately because i have been bust with my own family. I dont sit at my computer all day long and wait for people to post. Apparently you do. 
I updated to let the ones who actually have cared about Kanes condition, not the rude ass people like you. Im not sure exactly what you are talking about me dancing with my husband 10 days ago??? The post that StellasMom made was about her husband being immobilized and having 3 kids...not me and my husband !!
Im not sure where you get off thinking its ok to post crap like this?? What is your problem? And how do you know anything about my wedding and my pictures? Are you friends with me on Facebook? If so i will make sure i delete you and block you. I dont accociate with hateful people like you. So if you dont like what i have to say and post on here about my dog , dont comment ok. 
We have spent over $1,500 in vet bills for our dog. I didnt wait to take him to be seen. He was seen the day after he jumped the fence and for the next week after that. But again thats my business what i do with my animals. Just know i didnt neglect getting him care and have been doing my best to take care of him. He is getting better.
So from now on if you dont have anything positive to say about me or my dog, dont bother posting !!!


----------



## KanesDad (Oct 14, 2011)

1. I just want everyone to know that the donation my wife got is sitting in a Paypal account still. We did not use it.
2. Kane has been to the the vet a total of 5 times since he started being sick. That includes a visit to a specialist an hour away from our house that my wife took him to while taking care of our 3 years old.
3. When Kane went to the specialist, they said they think it was a tumor on his spine. But they also said it could be a infection. So we asked for antibiotics for a spinal infection and prayed it was just an infection. My wife and i have spent $1400 on vet visits plus medication. I am not going to spend $1500-$2000 on a CT scan just to find out he is paralyzed. 
4. If we would have listened to the vet's then he would have been put down. So i think we are doing our part. He is not in any pain at all now. He is not on any meds anymore and he acts like a normal happy dog, he even tries to jump up on you. 

And about our wedding, that was a gift from my wife's parents since we did not have a big wedding when we fist got married. So that is no concern of yours.

Kane got all the vet care he needed and he is showing great progress over the past week and a half. He now can stand on all four paws and his legs do not cross each other anymore. Sunday he was standing up and moved his right rear leg forward like he was going to try to walk on all fours. He used to have to lay against something to sit upright, Now he can sit like a normal dog on his butt. His tail is starting to wag a little and move up and down. My wife pinched his rear paws last night and he tried to bite her so he now has feeling in his legs again, before she could pinch as hard as she could and he would just look at her. 

So, I think we will wait a little longer and see how much better he gets. It really is pointless to take him to the vet since he is not in pain and is getting better. My wife and i don't get on here much because we have busy lives. Don't think that we are ignoring all the people on here because we aren't. I will try to update this thread every week or 2 and let everyone know whats going on. 

I understand why some people say the things they do because there are alot of people in the world that want something for free. I assure you that is not us.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Kane's full recovery. My little girl ended up with a ruptured disc about 2 months ago and had surgery. If I hadn't had an extra car to sell I don't know what I would have done. I had no other options. These times are tough and you can only do what you can do. My thoughts will continue to be with you and your family.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> But again thats my business what i do with my animals.


I'm not going to get involved in the back and forth instead just keep my thoughts on that silent.

But what I am going to say is... you came on here asking advice, you received
it. You didn't like all the advice you received, but it was all well thought out advice given. Once you post on a Public Forum, it's no longer private. You can expect any and all kinds of comments. You made it everyone's business the minute you posted asking for advice.

Now you can walk away mad and miss a ton of GSD experience on this forum or you can suck it up and hang around and just maybe pay back the advice you received by helping the next person that comes on dealing with something similar to what you have.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Only thing is right now isnt a good time to be having $3,000-$5,000 in vet bils.I cant afford that right this very second





> I will be seeing a specialist for him in the near future, it will just take some time for him to try to heal first on his own. The specialist is going to cost a TON of money..that most people dont have any any savings account





> WE dont just have $4,000-$5,000 in our pockets right now for a specialist.





> He hasnt gotten any better, I do not have the funds to take him to a specialist. I will call around to rescues and what not and see if someone can help with the cost of this. I live in Ohio, (dayton area). I do know that the specialist is in Cincinnati and that's where i will have to take him when i can get the money to do so.
> I hate that i cant afford to take him and get the proper care at this very moment.


You admitted at this point you hadn't even called! You were just telling everyone how much you figured it would be.



> I agree. I will call.





> My husband keeps telling me that we cant afford it and most likely will have to put him to sleep.
> I tried setting up a pay pal account for facebook and see if someone could help me out with the vet bills,





> I know this sounds terrible but i also have thought about emptying out my kids piggy banks for my dog.





> I wont sign him over tosomeone. Hes my dog.





> We could do surgery to remove it and do a biopsy to make sure that it is a tumor but he told me that were looking at about (5-7 K)
> I dont have that kind of money, at all.





> The woman that answers the phone said that she has gotten calls from people wanting to donate to Kane, well she said that she doesn't have a way to take donations over the phone from other states so she told me to go and set up a fund for Kane at a bank





> *************** no solicitation allowed on board*********************





> It will be way to hard for me to continue to clean up poop and pee daily.


I saw your comment on FB, about him sh*** and peeing on himself (and yes it was in that ugly of a tone) and how awful it was.

Yes it's awful but if you feel it can't be done, give him up to a rescue who can do it, some people don't mind taking care of dogs like this. Oh but wait, pages ago you stated you'd never give him up, even to someone with money to help him.

To top it all off, you hinted very strongly you wanted one of our orphan puppies after you saw photos! Even asked how she'd do on the plane! 
You can't afford the sick one you have yet want another...and want it flown to you??

Then earlier you complained you couldn't afford a "chair" for him (cart). 

Review 10 pages of your constant complaints about not having money (even robbing your kids piggy banks!) then your complete disappearance, and ask yourself what folks are supposed to think.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

KanesDad said:


> 1. I just want everyone to know that the donation my wife got is sitting in a Paypal account still. We did not use it.
> 2. Kane has been to the the vet a total of 5 times since he started being sick. That includes a visit to a specialist an hour away from our house that my wife took him to while taking care of our 3 years old.
> 3. When Kane went to the specialist, they said they think it was a tumor on his spine. But they also said it could be a infection. So we asked for antibiotics for a spinal infection and prayed it was just an infection. My wife and i have spent $1400 on vet visits plus medication. I am not going to spend $1500-$2000 on a CT scan just to find out he is paralyzed.
> 4. If we would have listened to the vet's then he would have been put down. So i think we are doing our part. He is not in any pain at all now. He is not on any meds anymore and he acts like a normal happy dog, he even tries to jump up on you.
> ...


 
Thank you KanesDad (my husband) I appreciate you telling everyone whats going on. Apparently whatever i say on here about Kane i get attacked. We are doing the best that we can for him. If it wasnt for me having hope and praying to god daily and begging you not to put him down he wouldnt be here with us. We would have never been able to see how well he is doing now. I want to thank you honey for believing in me when i told you that he is going to get better, i just felt it in my heart and saw it in his eyes when i sat and talked to him. I will continue to work with him and try to help him walk again. He deserves to walk, he is an awesome dog who has awesome loving owners. Like you were telling me last night in the garage that were the only people in the world that wouldnt of put him down. No one else would have watched their dog go through what we have. But if it wasnt for us loving him so much and having hope he wouldnt be here today. He was meant to be here on earth with us and I will make that happen !!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi kane's mom and dad, so glad to hear kane is doing better. i was concerned when i saw no posts for a while. someone rushed to judgement on another thread here today and was completely, completely wrong. i can sure understand why you'd be angry and offended.

thank you for standing by your puppy. i hope things continue to improve for him, it sounds like you're doing everything you can. take care, keep us posted.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

msvette2yu, do you think it could ever be that someone could be so overwhelmed by the huge costs involved in vetting a dog with this kind of injury, and maybe overwhelmed in general, and that you possibly misinterpreted that, as you did with the dancing husband (misinterpreting another poster's situation for the op's). easy to rush to judgement, maybe kinder not to?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

There is other things, Katie...which you haven't seen, but I did. 
I have a reason for believing like I do, but I am not going to tell you how to believe. All I will say is when people (ANYONE) ask for money, do your research. Mods on here state that over and over as well.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

********** post removed, so many board rules broken*****

1. Be courteous to other members at all times;

2. Be respectful of the feelings of others;


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> There is other things, Katie...which you haven't seen, but I did.
> I have a reason for believing like I do, but I am not going to tell you how to believe. All I will say is when people (ANYONE) ask for money, do your research. Mods on here state that over and over as well.


And whats that you saw??? Id like to know. How are you to judge me? You dont even know me.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Most likely the incontinence is because he still doesn't know he has to go. My friend had a cat who had several damaged vertebrae and he didn't know when he had to go either. They expressed his bladder for him and put him in diapers when they were out of the house. You do have to be careful of UTIs and it would be easier for you if you learned to express his bladder. 

If it is swelling then he may regain continence at least somewhat when the swelling goes down. 

Is he on any kind of anti-inflammatory?

What about acupuncture, laser therapy and chiropractic? I probably suggested that before but Rafi injured his tailbone about a year ago and went from barely being able to walk to bouncing around after one laser therapy session! It's worth the money if you find a really good practitioner. 

As to the other issue...ignoring people works wonders.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

I wasnt on here asking for money. I was freaking out because i had just got this puppy and a week later he gets injured and is paralyzed.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

I just think it's weird that she has to thank her husband on a public message board when she could just tell him...you know, in private, but w/e.

I hope for Kane's continued recovery and he gets the care he needs, whether it be with his current owner(s?) or someone that adopts him later down the line.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think the everyone needs to be careful when reading anyone's story on forums or anywhere on the web. Anything (including photos' and stories)can be created for a variety of reasons. Certainly making a donation for any issue should always be investigated and the money should go to an independent person or vet's office (as has been advised here) Many times people with excellent intentions and compassion are taken advantage of from being gullible or susceptible to a sad story.


----------



## KanesDad (Oct 14, 2011)

Actually i am out of town for work right now that is why she said that. Enough of this internet bickering. Kane is doing better, that is all that matters. Like i said i will post info on how he is doing every week or 2.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

k_sep said:


> I just think it's weird that she has to thank her husband on a public message board when she could just tell him...you know, in private, but w/e.
> 
> I hope for Kane's continued recovery and he gets the care he needs, whether it be with his current owner(s?) or someone that adopts him later down the line.


 
Since when is is against the law to thank my husband for stciking by my side.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> Since when is is against the law to thank my husband for stciking by my side.


It was an observation, not an attack on you, your husband, or your dog. No need to jump down my throat. If it bothers you so much, you really don't need to respond.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

KanesDad said:


> Actually i am out of town for work right now that is why she said that. Enough of this internet bickering. Kane is doing better, that is all that matters. Like i said i will post info on how he is doing every week or 2.


 
Why bother Matt?? Apparently people could care less about how Kane is doing. They think we are crooks and out to take money from people. Just dont even waste your time. Kane is getting better. There that should be good enough. Im friends with the wonderful, gernerous lady (Michelle) who has been more than great through this whole ordeal and even called our vet to make sure that our story wasnt bogus or made up, I will just keep her updated. Thats good enough. Shes the only one who seems to care anyways.


----------



## Kanesmommy2011 (Oct 19, 2011)

k_sep said:


> It was an observation, not an attack on you, your husband, or your dog. No need to jump down my throat. If it bothers you so much, you really don't need to respond.


 
Why wouldnt i respond. You were directing it towards me .


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Kanesmommy2011 said:


> Why wouldnt i respond. You were directing it towards me .


Again, it was not an attack. I do hope Kane continues to get better.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

kanesmommy2011, i care about kane too, as do others. please try to understand that lots of people are taken advantage of on the internet, and so many of us have seen that first hand. some people are more suspicious than others and some get kinda carried away with their theories. overall they are in the minority (hopefully), and a majority of what's posted here is good and useful info. sometimes maybe people don't stop to think about how making judgements based on incomplete information or incorrect assumptions can be very hurtful.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Here is some information I posted that may be helpful to you. If your interest is in getting help and support for Kane then my advice would be to ignore the negative stuff. If you ignore it then there will be much less of it. 



BowWowMeow said:


> Most likely the incontinence is because he still doesn't know he has to go. My friend had a cat who had several damaged vertebrae and he didn't know when he had to go either. They expressed his bladder for him and put him in diapers when they were out of the house. You do have to be careful of UTIs and it would be easier for you if you learned to express his bladder.
> 
> If it is swelling then he may regain continence at least somewhat when the swelling goes down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*ENOUGH!!!! *

Back and forth bickering and personal attacks will stop now!!! 

Dragging personal and private info from other sources onto this board is a blatant invasion of privacy, and against board rules. 

This is the health section, and the discussion needs to be focused on specifics that will help this puppy, and personal accusations back and forth are to stop now! 

Take the personal discussion to facebook if you want, but keep it off this board.

Ruth, thank you for bringing the thread back on track.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Lucia is right ENOUGH is ENOUGH..If you want to argue about it, take it elsewhere.


KANESMOMMY< offer still stands, there is a wonderful PT here in CT, (I know it's a distance), that I am positive can do wonderful things for Kane (and she does foster), She has opened 'schools' in the south , taught and is one heck of a Physical Therapist and Rehabilitator. If you want info it's at Wiz of Paws her name is Debbie Gross Saunders. http://www.wizardofpaws.net/

I really think it might help you if you contact her,,she also may have contacts in your area that could help with recovery..


----------

